
Show HN: Looper – Minimalistic console music player - uyoakaoma
https://github.com/atkawa7/looper
======
j_s
Efficient music players remain elusive |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14634658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14634658)
(Jun 2017, 246 comments)

Show HN: MStream – A personal music streaming server |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14246334)
(May 2017, 64 comments)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_on_Console](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_on_Console)

\- [https://cmus.github.io/](https://cmus.github.io/)

\- [https://www.musicpd.org/](https://www.musicpd.org/) (server)

------
vijay_nair
For mac users, there’s mpv.io and it is absolutely brilliant —
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqFkoGBobCk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqFkoGBobCk)

------
marssaxman
The readme explains what this is, but the question I want answered is: why?

